# Big Bird Is Selling Out- IMPORTANT UPDATE April 6 deadline!



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:

According to today's New York Times, PBS is partnering with Comcast in a kids TV channel - with advertising.

Of course, PBS was supposed to be a non-commercial alternative to the networks. But PBS seems to have forgotten this.

Next Monday, "Comcast is to announce the details of its new 24-hour digital cable channel for preschoolers, which will feature Elmo, Big Bird, Barney - and commercials," the Times reports. "PBS not only approves, but is a partner: the channel's co-owners are PBS, Sesame Workshop and HIT Entertainment, producer of 'Barney and Friends' and 'Bob the Builder.'"
Read the NY Times article and the letter from Commercial Alert here:
http://www.commercialalert.org/blog/...aler.html#more

You can also post a comment on the above site.

You can send an email to PBS here:
http://www.actionstudio.org/public/p...in&pageid=6130

And read of other incidents of PBS going commercial here
http://www.commercialalert.org/index...article_id/197


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## kathipaul (Sep 24, 2004)

That is very sad but the reality is that pbs is going to go bankrupt without these commercial partners because our lovely republican government keeps giving them less and less money.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I consider PBS to have commercials *now* anyway


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Here's an email from my dad. He works at Channels 10/36 in Milwaukee.

Quote:

Kelly,

If you want to change this, or try to, send e - mail to your Federal Senators and representative. If they get enough e - mail on this they may force a change but it has to happen soon. PBS has already signed a contract. MPTV is working on getting "MPTV KIDS" running as a 24/7 KIDS channel with possible underwriters but no commercial interruption of the shows. Time Warner in the Milwaukee area will carry it on their digital services and people within a 60 to 70 mile radius of Milwaukee can pick it up off the air for free with a digital TV tuner.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thank you so much, Kelly!!!


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
Thank you so much, Kelly!!!

no problem


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

I consider Sesame Street to have sold out years ago.

Back in the 70's, when a friend had her youngest, one of the live families on the show had a baby and breastfed. When DS of SS age, you were lucky to see a flash of a photo of a nursing mom in musical montage that had obviously been made decades ago.

Of course what should one expect when Juicy Juice, Libby being a Nestle owned subsidiary, is one of the sponsors?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I agree, but this new move seems especially offensive to me


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

Here's a thread from the media forum that has more info-

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=267836

Also, this is a great site for finding your reps and their contact info. in case anyone needs it







-

http://www.visi.com/juan/congress/


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:

Next fall, Comcast, PBS, Sesame Workshop and HIT entertainment will introduce PBS KIDS Sprout, a new 24-hour digital cable channel for preschoolers - with commercials. To make matters worse, local PBS television stations will be forced to decide whether or not they want to be affiliated with the Comcast channel. Stations that choose to affiliate will have to promote PBS KIDS Sprout and discontinue all programming for preschoolers on their commercial-free digital channels.

For the past several years, we've watched in dismay as PBS programming for children has become increasingly commercial. Characters from PBS shows sell everything from sugary fruit snacks to diapers. McDonald's is a sponsor of Sesame Street. But targeting preschoolers with round-the-clock commercials while forcing commercial-free programming off the air is a new low.

Just because PBS has abandoned its commitment commercial-free programming for children doesn't mean your local station has to do so. KUHT in Houston has already decided not to affiliate. Stations such as WBGH in Boston are currently undecided about whether or not they will affiliate.
Ideas for what you can do:
1. Go to http://www.pbs.org/stationfinder/index.html and find the contact information for your local PBS station.
2. Call your station and ask for the Station Manager
3. Remind your local station of PBS's mission to provide a commercial-free haven for children. Urge them not to affiliate with PBS KIDS Sprout. If you are a contributing member to the station, please let them know.
4. Forward this message to family and friends

*Stations must decide whether to affiliate by Wednesday, April 6 so please call today!*


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks Annette!

I called our local station and just got a call back from them with the news that they will NOT be partnering with Sprout!

I love our local station. I wrote them a letter of support after they decided to air the Buster Sugar Time episode and I will write another one now because of this decision.

off to write them another check...


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Ok, Milwaukee Public Television is NOT signing due to "philosophical beliefs conflict". They are very upset about this decision. Local PBS programming will not be affected by this SPROUT venture, BUT PBS Kids as we know it now, will be OFF THE AIR IN SEPTEMBER. It will be replaced with SPROUT. MPTV is working with other Midwest stations to creat a 24 hour kids network on the HDTV broadcast network. This will be free and available to anyone who has an HDTV or HDTV receiver. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT YOU FIND OUT IF YOUR LOCAL PTV STATION IS SIGNING THE CONTRACT. Those who are NOT signing deserve our funding support. Those who are not signing are forgoing $20,000 per year in additional funding. I am calling the Milwaukee Journal to see if they will run a story about this to clarify exactly what is going on to the readers. I hope that others will call their newspapers as well.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Oh yeah, I forgot, the General Manager at MPTV said that as easy as it would be to blame this on lack of federal funding, it's really not because of that.


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama*
Oh yeah, I forgot, the General Manager at MPTV said that as easy as it would be to blame this on lack of federal funding, it's really not because of that.

From the reading I've been doing it does appear to be a bit more complex than that.

Yeah for Milwaukee public television!


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SummerLover*
From the reading I've been doing it does appear to be a bit more complex than that.

Yeah for Milwaukee public television!

The Minneapolis station is not signing either. What exactly do you mean by "a bit more complex than that"? More complex than just federal funding? Because apparently it involves all kinds of stuff including stations that are signing because they want to "maintain a good relationship with the local cable provider". I forgot, business relationships trump children's values.


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama*
The Minneapolis station is not signing either. What exactly do you mean by "a bit more complex than that"? More complex than just federal funding? Because apparently it involves all kinds of stuff including stations that are signing because they want to "maintain a good relationship with the local cable provider". I forgot, business relationships trump children's values.

Yep, exactly. I posted above about TPT. I was very happy with their response.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SummerLover*
Yep, exactly. I posted above about TPT. I was very happy with their response.

So, it looks like whenever they are able to get the local kids network off the ground, we'll be watching the same one!!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I left a message with our local public television station, and also called my former public television station. They said they would not be signing on, but he said there would be some automatic "co-branding" for the first month or so (???). I also thought it was interesting that he referred to it as "being offered a marketing oportunity"


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
I left a message with our local public television station, and also called my former public television station. They said they would not be signing on, but he said there would be some automatic "co-branding" for the first month or so (???). I also thought it was interesting that he referred to it as "being offered a marketing oportunity"

"marketing opportunity" my butt! Apparently any stations that sign on are absolutely not allowed to broadcast any of their own children's programming either. So, if MPTV signed on, they wouldn't be allowed to launch their own 24 station of kids programming. Basically, they are required to sign a non-compete agreement. I think those suck, no matter what the situation is.


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama*
So, it looks like whenever they are able to get the local kids network off the ground, we'll be watching the same one!!!

Since dd started kindergarten we hardly ever have the tv on anymore. DD likes to watch Jeff Corwin on Discovery Kids







: sometimes but that's about it.


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
I left a message with our local public television station, and also called my former public television station. They said they would not be signing on, but he said there would be some automatic "co-branding" for the first month or so (???). I also thought it was interesting that he referred to it as "being offered a marketing oportunity"

Looks like his wording came straight from this article-

http://www.current.org/ch/ch0505kidscable.shtml


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

The funny thing is- at first the guy I talked to thought I was from PBS Kids Sprout Network, calling for their decision!


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie*
The funny thing is- at first the guy I talked to thought I was from PBS Kids Sprout Network, calling for their decision!


:LOL
















Were you tempted to take their decision?


----------



## SummerLover (Nov 19, 2001)

Too funny, Annette!

Kelly, good idea about contacting the paper. I haven't seen this covered at all in the Strib.


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

I just emailed the local PBS station. Waiting to hear back now.

ACK. Their mailbox is full.







:


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fluffernutter*
I just emailed the local PBS station. Waiting to hear back now.

ACK. Their mailbox is full.







:

Oh, please call them!!!!


----------



## violafemme (Oct 18, 2004)

I called my station WHRO Norfolk. They've decided NOT to participate I wish I could remember the exact quote she just said but it was along the lines of "we found any positives to be significantly out weighed by the negatives".


----------



## menudo (May 21, 2002)

I am confused. Digital cable here has this already (I beleive). I know the all kids channels (there are at least 5) show Sesame Street at least twice a day along with Bob abd Blue.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Found this on the Turn-Off TV site
http://www.tvturnoff.org/04-05pbsstmnt.htm

Quote:

This joint venture between PBS and Comcast is an appalling money-grab that will undermine the health and well-being of children and families - but fatten the coffers of the major investors and advertisers.

This channel is designed to convince parents to let their children spend even more time in front of the tube - and then consume the products they see advertised.
I thought this part was especially to the point:

Quote:

Moreover, when they do see television, very young children deserve special protections from advertising. Instead, however, PBS and Comcast have chosen to create a station specifically devoted to delivering very young children to advertisers.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Hmmm....turn off the tv, I am ready to throw it out!


----------

